
Show HN: AppsCanvas, a drag and drop app builder with integrated back end - awinograd
https://appscanvas.com
======
_jayhack_
Super cool!

~~~
awinograd
Thanks! I've been working on this for about ~6 months now and it's been
exciting to see how I can enable non-developers to make some apps!

